# كيفية بناء خط انتاج



## المعتز بالله (6 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

أرجو يا اخوة ان تفيدوني بمعرفتكم في هذا المجال " كيفية بناء خطوط الانتاج داخل المصانع والتحكم بها " ..

اذا اراد شخص ما ان يبني مصنعا فخط الانتاج هو اساس هذا المصنع .. 

وافضل خطوط الانتاج اليوم هي المؤتمته ( يتم التحكم بها اما عن طريق plc او mc ) ..

ولكن ما هي الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لبناء اي خط انتاج .. 

ارجو من لديه اقتراح او معرفة ولو بسيطة يفيدنا في هذا المجال .. 

ولكم التقدير .. 


​


----------



## ديدين (7 يونيو 2010)

ما هو نوع الإنتاج الذي تريد التخصص فيه ؟


----------



## ksmksam (7 يونيو 2010)

وهل لديك قدرة على بناء الجزاء الميكانيكي او الكهربائي والتحكم


----------



## المعتز بالله (7 يونيو 2010)

ديدين قال:


> ما هو نوع الإنتاج الذي تريد التخصص فيه ؟



نوع الانتاج Food production

ولكن ما دخل نوع الانتاج بالخطوات العامة لبناء اي خط انتاج 

اشكرك


----------



## المعتز بالله (7 يونيو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> وهل لديك قدرة على بناء الجزاء الميكانيكي او الكهربائي والتحكم



اخي بالنسبة للقدرات موجودة ولله الحمد ولكن من اين نبدأ و خطوات عملية نتبعها هذا ما ينقصنا ..


----------



## احمد عيد خليفه (7 يونيو 2010)

معكم احمد مهندس متخصص خطوط انتاج الاغذيه عصائر مربات شيكولاته حلاوه طحينيه طحينه


----------



## okab73 (7 يونيو 2010)

اهم شيئ في خط الانتاج 
معرفة العمليات التي تتم في خط الانتاج 
مثلا خط الويفر ( البسكويت المحشي ) 
1- العجانه والخزان ومضخاته 
2- الفرن ويتم الصب في القوالب من العجانه 
3- ناقلات الواح الويفر وتكون ذات سرعات مختلفه
4 - ماكنه الكريمه او وضع الكريمه على الواح الويفر
5- وضع الواح الويفر فوق بعضها على سكل طبقات ( من 4 -الى 6 )
6- مقص الواح الويف الى قطع حسب المقاصات 
7- المرحله الاخيره وهي ماكنات التغليف 
 وتتم التخطيط لعمليات التحكم حسب سرعة كل جزء والفتره التي يحتاجها لانهاء العمليه


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2010)

المعتز بالله قال:


> ولكن ما دخل نوع الانتاج بالخطوات العامة لبناء اي خط انتاج


سؤالك هذا يدفعني أن أسألك، ما هو مجال تخصصك، وما هو مجال خبرتك؟


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 يونيو 2010)

احمد عيد خليفه قال:


> معكم احمد مهندس متخصص خطوط انتاج الاغذيه عصائر مربات شيكولاته حلاوه طحينيه طحينه



اهلا بك مهندس احمد ... ان شاء تثري الموضوع 

عندي سؤالين .. 

1 - ما هي فكرتك عن المواد الحافظة ؟؟ ومصادر الحصول عليها ؟؟

2 - ما هو افضل مادة للتعليب بنظرك .. الزجاج ام الورق المقوى ام البلاستيك ام المعدن ؟؟ 

في انتظار خبرتك .. 

تحياتي ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> اهم شيئ في خط الانتاج
> معرفة العمليات التي تتم في خط الانتاج
> مثلا خط الويفر ( البسكويت المحشي )
> 1- العجانه والخزان ومضخاته
> ...



اخي اشكرك لطرح هذا المثال التبسيطي .. ساعدني في فهم فكرتك بسرعه .. 

ما فهمته اول خطوة هي تقسيم عملية الانتاج الى مراحل .. في كل مرحلة يتم اداء وظيفة معينة .. 

اخي في الحقيقة اهم عامل في الموضوع هو الوقت فعلا .. 

لانه على اساسه يتم تصميم طول خط الانتاج .. سعة الالات .. سرعة المواتير .. الحساسات .. 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي .. 

واتمنى ان تتطلعنا على المزيد


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 يونيو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> سؤالك هذا يدفعني أن أسألك، ما هو مجال تخصصك، وما هو مجال خبرتك؟




انا مهندس باور/ كهرباء .. 

وخبراتي معدومة تقريبا !


----------



## المعتز بالله (8 يونيو 2010)

هل يوجد مصادر او كتب توضح كيفية بناء خط انتاج من الصفر !

مع امثلة كما طرح الأخ الفاضل okab73


----------



## okab73 (8 يونيو 2010)

للرد على الاخوان المحترمين 
مثال صغيرفي البيت :-
للتحكم في البيت واولادك لا بد لك من معرفة كل واحد من اولادك 
العاقل له طريقه للتحكم 
العصبي والسريع 
وفي آخر دراسه للاولاد يتم وضع خطوات العمل والاعمال للتحكم بهم


----------



## okab73 (8 يونيو 2010)

مواد التغليف تختلف من نوع لآخر حسب : -
1- المنتج وتفاعله مع مادة التغليف 
2- مدة الصلاحيه مثلا البلاستيك للمواد الغذائيه لا تتعدى عدة اشهر 
وامور اخرى تتعلق في الجدوى الاقتصاديه


----------



## سند لكم (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اود ان ادرج الخطوات التصميمية التالية :-

1- لايمكن ان نبداء اليوم بتصميم خط انتاج من الصفر علما" بان خط الويفر بداء تصنيعه بخمسنات القرن الماضي
اذا علينا الاستفادة من التصاميم المنجزة والمجربة من قبلا" الاخرين الذين سبقونا 
2- بعد ان نتمكن من تفحص الخطوط المنتجة سابقا" من اكثر من بلد ومصمم ومنتج 
3- نقوم بالاستفادة منها ومن تطبيق حركاتها الميكانيكية والهندسية وتطبيقاتها 
4- كل خط منتج يحتاج الى تطوير وحل للمشكلات الموجودة بالتصميم السابق وتحديث الحركات وتطويرها بما يتوافق مع التطبقات الميكانيكية والكهربائية الحديثة
5- دراسة السوق المحلية لمعرفة امكانية تصنيع وشراء القطع الجاهزة الضرورية في تشغيل الخط
6- دراسة امكانية تسهيل الحركات وتبسيطها بحيث تريح مشغل الخط
7- نكمل الرسوم التصميمية والمعدة للتصنيع
8- نبداء بالتصنيع
9- تجريب الخط ومراقبته واكمال مايتطلبه من عيار وموازنة واذا انت شاطر يكون نسبة النجاح 75% للتصميم 25% للتعديل والتحسين بعد التشغيل الاولي والذي يتضمن ثلاث حالات 
أ- تصحيح الاخطاء التصميمية
ب- تصحيح الاخطاء التصنيعية والتي يجب ان نتخلص من معضمها اثناء تجميع اجزاء الخط
ج- تصحيح اخطاء التشغيل والذي نعتمد بها على اختصاصي العجين


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> مواد التغليف تختلف من نوع لآخر حسب : -
> 1- المنتج وتفاعله مع مادة التغليف
> 2- مدة الصلاحيه مثلا البلاستيك للمواد الغذائيه لا تتعدى عدة اشهر
> وامور اخرى تتعلق في الجدوى الاقتصاديه




اخي اشكرك .. وجهة نظري ان الزجاج كان دائما وابدا الافضل لتعبئة المواد الغذائية ..

لعدة اسباب منها : انه تقريبا خامل كيميائيا .. 

شكله جذاب .. 

شفاف ويسمح للمستهلك برؤية المنتج..

ولكن له عيوب أيضا ... منها على سبيل المثال

انه لا يتحمل الاحمال الميكانيكية الناجمة عن النقل او التخزين الخاطئ

شفافيته تسمح بنفاذ الضوء .. والضوء بدوره ينشط بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية في بعض الاطعمه 

مرتفع التكلفة .. 

.. 

اشكرك اخ okab أتمنى استمرارك بالموضوع واثرائه بالمزيد


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

سند لكم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اود ان ادرج الخطوات التصميمية التالية :-
> 
> ...




هذا ما كنت اقصده بالخطوات العامة اخي ... اشكرك

أتفق معك في البدأ من حيث انتهى الاخرون .. لعدة اسباب أبسطها " حتى تكون قادرا على المنافسة ! " 

فأنا أدرس النماذج المتوفرة حاليا لأكثر من خط انتاج .. واجمع ما اقدر عليه من البيانات قبل البدأ في التصميم ومن ثم التنفيذ .. 

ولكن خط الانتاج هذا ان شاء الله يكون على الأقل 90% من مكوناته من تصميمي وتنفيذي .. و ليس مجرد تجميع او شراء لمعدات جاهزة .. 

وهي متعة خاصة بالنسبة لي .. 

أشكرك .. ولك التقدير


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

أرجو من الأخوة من لديه معرفة ولو بسيطة بخطوط انتاج المواد الغذائية .. ارجو ان يفيدونا بخبرتهم .. 

كما اتمنى من لديه مراجع او كتب او مصادر .. توضح ولو بأمثلة مبسطة عن هذه الخطوط .. ارجو ان لا يبخل بها علينا ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

سؤال : 

بالنسبة لتصميم الانابيب و الغلايات .. 

تصميمها يكون غالب من المعدن .. ولكن ما هي افضل مادة من حيث قلة التفاعل مع المواد الغذائية .. 

الحديد عنصر شديد النشاط كيميائيا .. فما بالك اذا تعرض للماء - سائل او بخار - وبالتالي ظهور الصدأ وهذا طبعا قد يسبب تلوث المنتج مع مرور الوقت .. 

بانتظار افادتكم ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

سؤال : 

ما هي معرفة الاخوة الاعضاء عن اجراءات الترخيص لمصنع مواد غذائية ؟؟؟ 

اسمع عن وجود تشدد في المواصفات ومعايير النظافة وغيره بالذات بالنسبة للمواد الغذائية .. 

اشكركم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يونيو 2010)

المعتز بالله قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ​
> 
> أرجو يا اخوة ان تفيدوني بمعرفتكم في هذا المجال " كيفية بناء خطوط الانتاج داخل المصانع والتحكم بها " ..​
> اذا اراد شخص ما ان يبني مصنعا فخط الانتاج هو اساس هذا المصنع .. ​
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الأخ المهندس المعتز بالله 

خط الإنتاج هو أحد مكونات المصنع الرئيسية بل هو محور إنتاج السلعة 
بادئ دي بدأ عليك التحقق من تسويق السلعة وذلك بإعداد دراسات تسويقية للمنتج 
إعداد دراسة جدوى إقتصادية :
تشمل تكاليف المواد الخام والعمالة المباشرة والفير مباشرة 
تكاليف الصيانة والتشغيل 
تكاليف النقل والخدمات 
تكاليف المعدات ( تكاليف خط الإنتاج )
لمعرفة المعدات والأجهزة والماكينات الحديثة وعدد القطع المنتجة في الساعة 
وعدد ساعات العمل والورديات .. إلخ !!!

ومن ثم تحسب الهالك (الفاقد )
وعليك معرفة فترة إسترداد راس المال ، ونقطة التعادل Break Even Point

هذا موقع كنانة :





موقع :: عن دراسات الجدوى للمشاريع الصغيرة ‏(



1 2) 

 وتستطيع ان تكون فكرة شاملة عن خطوات الإنتاج ...

كنت مديرا عاما لمصنع إنتاج لمواد البلاستيك .. وقد أنشأته من الصفر .
ومررت بالخطوات السابقة ..
زرت مصانع إنتاج المعدات الرئيسية في إيطاليا وألمانيا والنمسا ..
وتم إختيارها طبقا لمعايير إنتاجية وتشغيلية وصيانة وقطع غيار وجودة ..

والعمالة من الفلبين وبنغلاديش والهند والسعودية واليمن ..
المصنع مربح وهو يصدر المنتجات الآن إلى دول عديدة .

​


----------



## okab73 (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للاخ المعتز بالله 
خطوط الانتاج تصنع فقط لمنتجات معينه فقط 
وليس اي منتج يمكن عمل خط انتاج له 
مثل الالبان كل منتج له عمليات خاصه به 
مثلا الزبادي بعد التعبئه يحتاج الى حاضنات ( حراره 45 ) ثم تبريد 
اللبنه تعبئه ثم التبريد
فاهم شيء يجب معرفة ما هو المنتج او المرا تصنيعه 
وتقسم المصانع الى نوعين : -
1- خطوط انتاج ( ويتوقف الخط عن العمل بمجرد تعطل قسم او ماكنه )
2- اقسام انتاج ( كل قسم مستقل وله وظيفه معينه لا يتاثر بتوقف الاقسام الاخرى )


----------



## okab73 (9 يونيو 2010)

اخ المعتز بالله 
انا عملت في الصناعات الغذائيه لمة تزيد عن 12 سنه
ولا يوجد في الصناعات الغذائيه مادة الحديد اي ممنوعه كليا بشكل مباشر
وتكون جميع الاجزاء المباشره مع الموادالغذائيه من الستانلس ستيل من مواسير ومضخات وخزانات حتى الاجزاء الخارجيه لماكنات التغليف
وطبعا مكلفه جدامقارنه بالحديد 
ويتم لحام المواسير الستانليس بواسطه ماكنة لحام الآرغون ويوجد مختصصين في هذا النوع من اللحام


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الأخ المهندس المعتز بالله
> 
> خط الإنتاج هو أحد مكونات المصنع الرئيسية بل هو محور إنتاج السلعة
> ...




أستاذنا د. محمد بالنسبة لدراسة الجدوى فبكل صراحة انا لم أبدا بها بعد .. رغم انها الاساس في امكانية تطبيق اي فكرة وتحويلها الى منتج .. ولكن بالنسبة لانتاج المواد الغذائية الموضوع يكون فيه بعض المرونة نظرا لأن سوق المواد الغذائية مفتوح و الطلب دائما في ازدياد .. 

التكاليف في بادئ الأمر ستكون محدودة طبعا وبالتالي يفضل ان تكون محسوبة جيدا لأنني ليس لدي سيولة مالية لتحمل أي خسارة وهي واردة في بداية كل مشروع .. 

ولكنك لمست نقطة هامة جيدا وهي زيارة المصانع القائمة بالفعل وهذا ما اسعى اليه وان شاء الله اتقدم بطلب تدريب في احدى المصانع القريبة و هي أخطر نقطة في الموضوع بنظري .. 

بالنسبة للعمالة فأنا من مصر ودائما العمالة موجودة باذن الله .. 

أما النجاح والوصول للربحية استاذنا فهذا ما اتمناه و انا اعلم انك عانيت كثيرا وواجهت الكثير من المصاعب و المشاكل في البداية ولكن الفرج قريب و ادعو الله ان يبارك لك في مصنعك وان يوسع في رزقك ... هكذا استاذي الفاضل احترم جدا من يحبون توطين أي صناعة في بلادهم وفتح باب رزق لهم وللناس .. 

اشكر أضافتك وتشريفك لهذا الموضوع واتمنى ان تتابعنا ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> شكرا للاخ المعتز بالله
> خطوط الانتاج تصنع فقط لمنتجات معينه فقط
> وليس اي منتج يمكن عمل خط انتاج له
> مثل الالبان كل منتج له عمليات خاصه به
> ...



أشكرك من جديد مهندس okab الخط الذي اتحدث عنه لا يصلح الا لانتاج منتج واحد فقط وهو كل ما اريده في البداية .. وان شاء الله نجاح هذا المنتج سيكون الاساس لأي توسعة في المستقبل واعتقد انك تتفق معي في هذه النقطة ..

كما اتفق معك في ضرورة تقسيم خط الانتاج الى مراحل لعدة اسباب منها عدم توقف الانتاج و سهولة الصيانة وتحديد الأعطال و أيضا سهولة النقل فيما بعد في حالة الرغبة في تغيير موقع المصنع .. أتفق معك


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> اخ المعتز بالله
> انا عملت في الصناعات الغذائيه لمة تزيد عن 12 سنه
> ولا يوجد في الصناعات الغذائيه مادة الحديد اي ممنوعه كليا بشكل مباشر
> وتكون جميع الاجزاء المباشره مع الموادالغذائيه من الستانلس ستيل من مواسير ومضخات وخزانات حتى الاجزاء الخارجيه لماكنات التغليف
> ...



مهندس okab 

المواسير و المضخات و الخزانات و الاجزاء الخارجية ستانليس .. ولكن لم افهم المضخات كيف تكون ستانليس ؟؟

بالنسبة لمادة الاستانليس كيفية الحصول عليها و وتشغيلها حسب التصاميم ؟؟ لا اظن ان ورش الحدادة العادية تعمل في هذا المجال .. كذلك بالنسبة لنوع اللحام كما تفضلت هذا النوع لن نجده في ورشة عادية .. فبماذا تنصح ؟؟

ايضا اتمنى ان تتفضل علينا بما تعرفه عن التراخيص واجراءات وشروط المطابقة للمواصفات .. 

اشكرك .. وبارك الله لك وفيك ونفع بك ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (9 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة الموقع الذي تفضلت به يا دكتور محمد اكثر من رائع وفيه فائدة كبيرة فجزاك الله خيرا .. 

ولكن كنت اتمنى ان يتوسع الموقع ليشمل مصادر شراء المعدات و الخامات وخلافه .. 

عموما نورتنا يا دكتور و نحمد الله على سلامتك وشفائك .. 

في انتظار رد مهندس okab عن ما سبق من استفسارات و نشكره على ما تفضل به حتى الان .,.

بالنسبة لباقي الاخوة اتمنى ان يشارك المزيد من الاعضاء في الحوار ..

ولكم التقدير


----------



## بهاءالدين (10 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اعرف هو المنتج دة مشروب علشان عايز مادة التعبئة زجاج ؟


----------



## okab73 (10 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبه للتراخيص والشهادات المتعلقه بالمصنع او المنشاه تختلف من بلد لآخر
ويمكن ان تسال وزارة التجاره والصناعه والنقابات او الهيئات المختصه بتشجيع الصناعات 

اما بالنسبه للمضخات الستانلس ستيل فيمكن شراءها من شركات محليه مختصه ( المياه او الصناعات الغذائيه)
او شراءها من الخارج واكثر الشركات المختصه بالصناعات الغذائيه واكبرها في العالم 
هي alfa laval & tetrapak 
ويوجد شركات صينيه وتركيه يمكن الحصول على اسعار طيبه
اما بالنسبه للحام الستانلس ستيل يمكن الحصول على مختصيين يعملون بمفردهم او ورش صغيره او شركات مختصه للمشاريع الكبيره 
حيث يوجد عندنا في الاردن الكثير من الفنيين المختصيين بهذاالنوع من اللحام


----------



## ديدين (10 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم . . .
لقد طلبت منك مجال الذي ستستثمر فيه حتى يمكنني مساعدتك إن كان في مجال تخصصي
لأنك تعلم أن خط الإنتاج يختلف من مجال إلى مجال
لكن بالرغم أنني لست متخصص في خطوط إنتاج الصناعات الغذائية إلا أنني قمت فبرفع فيديو خاصة بإنتاج الحلويات من إحدى الشركات الفرنسية حتى تتمكن من رؤية خط الإنتاج و تتكون لديك فكرة و لو بسيطة عنها.

تقبل تحياتي . . .

الفيديو من هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALeDa89udcA

أو من هنا
http://fr.tinypic.com/r/2ujsew6/6


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2010)

المعتز بالله قال:


> الحقيقة الموقع الذي تفضلت به يا دكتور محمد اكثر من رائع وفيه فائدة كبيرة فجزاك الله خيرا ..
> 
> ولكن كنت اتمنى ان يتوسع الموقع ليشمل مصادر شراء المعدات و الخامات وخلافه ..
> 
> ...


الأخ المهندس المعتز بالله 
هذه دراسة من نفس الموقع :
http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/4470​*أولاً : مقدمة *

يعتبر الاتجاه إلي مشروعات التصنيع الغذائي من أفضل وأنسب الحلول الاقتصادية لحفظ النتاج الزراعي وتسويقه ، وبصفة رئيسية تضم الصناعات الغذائية العديد من المشروعات التي يعتمد عليها الاقتصاد الوطني ومن ضمتها صناعة المربات والعصائر وهي تمثل في مضمونها اتجاه حديث له شريحة تسويقية كبيرة في الأسواق المحلية وأيضا للتصدير والمشروع المقترح يعتبر من المشروعات التي تكمل المنظومة الاقتصادية للمناطق الزراعية أو الريفية بصفة عامة ومناطق الأراضي الزراعية المستصلحة بصفة خاصة . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

*الهدف*

يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج المربات والعصائر باستخدام التكنولوجيا المتاحة للصناعات الغذائية مع استخدام أحدث معايير عدم التلوث وسرعة الإنتاج وانخفاض التكاليف مع مراعاة الطرق العلمية السليمة في التصنيع والتخزين والمعرفة العلمية الكاملة الدقيقة لتلافي كل أنواع فساد الأغذية والمشروع المقترح يصلح كمشروع إنتاجي لشباب الخريجين أو المستثمر الصغير من حيث التكاليف النهائية وحجم الإنتاج ومدي الخدمة التي يقدمها للمساهمة في منظومة الإنتاج الغذائي للسوق المحلي والتصدير . 
*أهمية المشروع*

تنبع أهمية المشروع من توافر الخامات الأساسية من الفواكه وخاصة في المناطق الزراعية الجديدة بالإضافة إلي الشريحة التسويقية العالية لمنتجات هذا المشروع بالإضافة إلي احتياج المشروع إلي عمالة كثيفة وهو المستهدف الآن في تشغيل شباب الخريجين سواء كانت هذه العمالة مدربة أو تحتاج إلي تدريب في هذا المجال . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

تتوافر خامات المشروع من الفواكة الطازجة والسكر ومواد الحفظ علي مدار العام ومن أهم الخامات التي يحتاجها الإنتاج في مرحلته الأولي هي : 
*1- الفواكة الطازجة مثل : *

كمثرى – برتقال – برقوق – بلح – تفاح – تين – جوافة – خوخ – فراولة – عنب – مشمش – موز – يوسف أفندي – رمان - مانجو . 
*2- المنتجات المجففة المحلية مثل*

تمر هندي – عرق سوس –كركديه . 
*3- المواد السكرية مثل :*

السكر .. ( أساس المواد الصلبة الغذائية في الشراب والمربات ) . 
*4- إضافات مثل :*

حامض الستريك ( ملح الليمون ) اللون . 
*5- المادة الحافظة *

( عامل حافظ مساعد لعدم تعرض المنتج للتلف ) بنزوات الصوديوم . 
*6- العبوات :*

زجاجات (ذات أشكال قياسية ) . برطمانات زجاجية (سعات مختلفة ) . 
*رابعا : المنتجات*

*يقوم هذا المشروع بإنتاج المربات بأنواعها والمشروبات المركزة – مثال ذلك :*


مربات الفواكة المتنوعة (حسب فصول الإنتاج )
الشراب الطبيعي والمشروبات المحلية المركزة
المشروبات المبردة الطازجة
الكمبوت
وسوف يتجه المشروع في بدايته إلي إنتاج النوع الأول والثاني أما في مرحلة التطوير فسيتم الاتجاه بالإنتاج إلي النوع الثالث لاحتياجه إلي وسائل تعبئة وتغليف وتخزين وتوزيع يفوق قدرة المشروع الاستثمارية . 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*تتعدد التقنيات المستخدمة بالمشروع حسب نوعية المنتج ومكوناته الأساسية وعلي ذلك يمكن استعراض أهم المكونات لكل نوع وسبب إضافتها وطرق التصنيع :* 
*(1) إنتاج المشروبات الطبيعية المركزة*

*مكونات الشراب الطبيعي :-*

1- عصير فاكهة 
2- السكر ( يصل تركيزة بنسبة 55-60%) 
*الغرض من إضافة السكر :* 

عامل حافظ يمنع تلف العصير
يحافظ علي مكونات الشراب من فيتامينات ونكهة وطعم ولون
يرفع القيمة الغذائية للشراب
3- حامض الستريك (ملح الليمون) 
يضاف بنسبة من 5:3 جم لكل كيلو جرام سكر بغرض تحويل السكريات الثنائية إلي سكريات محولة غير قابلة للتبلور حيث يحول (السكروز) وهو سكر ثنائي إلي سكريات أحادية (جلوكوز +فركتوز) 

يمنع حدوث ظاهرة التسكير في الشراب أي ترسيب السكر في صورة بلورات بقاع العبوات
زيادة الطعم الحلو في الشراب نتيجة تكون سكر الفراكتوز الأكثر حلاوة من السكروز
الحموضة تعمل علي إيجاد بيئة غير مناسبة لنشاط الأحياء الدقيقة والبكتريا وتزيد من فاعلية المادة الحافظة وتطيل مدة الحفظ .
4- بنزوات الصوديوم 
(تضاف بنسبة 0.1%) أي واحد في الألف وتضاف عادة بنسبة 1.3 كيلو جرام لكل لتر شراب أو واحد جرام لكل كيلو جرام . 
5- اللون 
يضاف أحيانا لون إلي الشراب خاصة في بدء موسم ظهور الفاكهة وعدم اكتمال النضج ويشترط أن يكون اللون من أصل نباتي .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2010)

*خطوات إنتاج الشراب الطبيعي :*

*1- الإعداد الأولي للعصير*

*1. يختار الصنف المناسب للإنتاج*
بحيث تتوافر فيه الصفات المرغوبة من حيث الجودة ووفرة العصير بالإضافة إلي الطعم واللون والرائحة . 
*2. الغسيل*
تغسل الثمار أولا أو تنقع في حوض الغسيل الابتدائي مزود بمصدر مائي مستمر للسريان وكذلك الصرف بحيث يحتفظ بمستوي ثابت من الماء بداخل الحوض كافي لإزالة الأتربة والتخلص من الملوثات المتعلقة بالثمار وقد يزود هذا الحوض بأنابيب تعطي هواء مضغوط لتحريك الماء والثمار للمساعدة في إزالة الأتربة والمواد الملتصقة أو مصدر بخار لرفع درجة حرارة ماء الغسيل ثم تنقل الثمار بعد ذلك علي سير متحرك في بداية صالة الإنتاج حيث يجري الفرز الابتدائي لاستبعاد الثمار التالفة أو الغير ناضجة أو المصابة بإصابات كانت غير ظاهرة نتيجة وجود الأتربة المزالة في حوض النقع وبعد الفرز الابتدائي المشار إليه. 
*يتم الغسيل بإحدى الطرق الآتية :*
*الرشاشات :*
حيث يسلط علي الثمار أثناء وجودها علي السير المتحرك رشاش من الماء العادي أو الساخن وعادة يتم التحكم في المسافة بين مصدر الماء والحصيرة المتحركة وفي ضغط الماء حسب نوع الثمار التي يتم غسلها فلو كانت من النوع الضعيف مثل الفراولة عمل علي تقليل اندفاع الماء وزيادة المسافة لتجنب تجريح أو تهشيم الثمار والعكس مع الثمار الصلبة كالبرتقال والخوخ . 
*الآلات البرميلية:*
وتتكون من أسطوانه خشبية من الخشب تدور حول نفسها ومزودة من الداخل بأنابيب ماء ترسل رشاشا قويا علي الثمار التي تتحرك أثناء دوران الأسطوانة من أحد طرفيها إلي الطرف الآخر وتستعمل هذه الطريقة في غسيل الثمار ذات القشور الثمينة مثل البرتقال . 
*3. الفرز والتدريج :*
تفرز الثمار المهشمة والمصابة بالآفات الفطرية والحشرية أو بسبب عدم اكتمال النضج ثم يتم تدريج الثمار وفقا لنوع المنتج المراد الحصول عليه . 
*4. التقشير وإزالة النواة :*
وتؤثر هذه الخطوة علي المنتج من حيث الجودة وكذلك من الناحية الاقتصادية فهناك طرق تقشير مختلفة مثل التقشير اليدوي إلا أن نسبة الفاقد فيه كبيرة ويتم ببطئ ، أو طرق التقشير بالبخار أو الماء الساخن ثم التبريد المفاجئ أما في حالة الثمار الصلبة ذات الحجم المتجانس مثل البلح أو التفاح فيجري التقشير بالطرق الميكانيكية باستخدام حجر الكلربوراندام التي يجري التقشير عن طريق الاحتكاك ويتم تقشير الثمار ذات القشرة الوبرية مثل الخوخ والمشمش وكذلك البرقوق بمحاليل ساخنة من الصودا الكاوية أو خليط منها مع كربونات الصوديوم وتبلغ مدة الغمر من 2/1 إلي 3 دقائق ويجب الغسيل الجيد بماء دافئ به أثار حامض المعادلة بقايا القلوي بعد إتمام التقشير . 
*5. عصر الثمار :*
تعتمد عملية العصر علي شكل الثمار وطبيعتها وبالتالي تتغير طبيعة آلات العصر وتصميمها من حيث النظام ووسائل العصر فيمكن استخدام درافيل دواره أو وسائل ضغط مع التحريك الدائري كما في حالة البرتقال ... الخ . 
*6. تصفية العصير :*
يتم تصفية العصير داخل مصافي معدة لذلك لفصل الألياف عن العصير وإعداده للعمليات اللاحقة . 
*2- إضافة السكر :*

*1 – تقدير وزن السكر :*
بعد تقدير وزن العصير يقدر وزن السكر اللازم إضافته لكمية العصير لرفع درجة تركيز السكر إلي 55-60% وغالبا يضاف 1100-1300جرام سكر لكل لتر عصير . 
*2 – طرق إضافة وإذابة السكر :*
*الطريقة الباردة :*
يتم إذابة السكر في العصير البارد بدون استخدام الحرارة في الإذابة ويضاف السكر تدريجيا مع التقليب المستمر حتى يتم ذوبان السكر .. إلا أن من عيوب هذه الطريقة هي البطئ في الصناعة وحدوث ظاهرة الترويق وتغير اللون إذا طالت مدة تخزين الشراب . 
*الطريقة الساخنة :*
يتم فيها إذابة السكر في العصير مباشرة والتسخين إلي درجة الغليان مع إضافة السكر تدريجيا واستمرار التقليب وإزالة الريم المتكون أولا بأول ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة حدوث تغيير في اللون واستمراره واكتساب الشراب رائحة السكر وفقد جزء من الفيتامينات . 
*الطريقة النصف ساخنة :*
إذابة السكر في كمية الماء تعادل 20-25% من وزن السكر اللازم والذي تم تقديره علي أساس وزن العصير +السكر اللازم للماء المضاف ويضاف السكر إلي الماء والتسخين علي النار حتى تمام الذوبان ثم تصفية المحلول السكري ويضاف للعصير وهو بارد ومن مميزات هذه الطريقة السرعة وقلة التكاليف وعادة تستعمل هذه الطريقة في أنواع العصائر الثقيلة القوام مثل المانجو والمشمش . 
*3 – إضافة الحامض (الستريك) :*

يضاف حامض الستريك كما سبق ذكره بنسبة 3-5 جم/1كجم ويتم إذابة الحامض في قليل من الماء الساخن ثم إضافته إلي الشراب والتقليب جيداً . 
*4 – إضافة المادة الحافظة (بنزوات الصوديوم):*

تضاف بنزوات الصوديوم بنسبة واحد في الألف وتتم إذابة البنزوات في قليل من الماء الساخن ثم تضاف للشراب وتمزج جيداً بالتقليب الجيد لضمان توزيعها في جميع الشراب . 
*5 – تصفية الشراب :*

يصفى الشراب وذلك للتخلص من الشوائب الدقيقة التي تتبقي من العمليات السابقة أو من الشوائب التي قد تكون بالسكر . 
*6 – تعبئة الشراب :*

*تتم التعبئة للشراب في زجاجات نظيفة ومعقمة وتنقسم التعبئة إلي :* 

تعبئة آلية تحت تفريغ الهواء في الكميات الكبيرة
تعبئة يدوية في الكميات الصغيرة
تترك الزجاجات بعد التعبئة مفتوحة لمدة 12-24 ساعة قبل الغلق حتى تطفو جميع المواد غير المرغوب فيها وتكون الريم الذي يسهل فصله ويجب تعبئة الزجاجات لمنتصف العنق وذلك لترك فراغ يسمح بتمدد الشراب عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة . 
*7. غلق الزجاجات:*

تغلق الزجاجات أولا بالفليين المعقم ثم تغلق الغطاء الخارجي المخصص لزجاجات وهو عبارة عن كبسول معدني . 
*8. لصق البطاقات :*

تلصق علي الزجاجات بطاقات مميزة لصنف الشراب. 
*ويجب أن تتوافر عليها البيانات التالية :*
نوع الشراب – تركيز السكر – سعة الزجاجة – اسم المنتج وعنوانه – تاريخ الإنتاج - الصلاحية . 
*الرسم التخطيطي لخطوات تصنيع الشراب الطبيعي* 



خطوات تصنيع الشراب الطبيعي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2010)

*(2) خطوات إنتاج المشروبات المحلية المركزة*

مشروباتنا الشعبية اللذيذة الطعم ذات الفوائد الصحية في علاج كثير من الأمراض مثال ذلك مشروب العرقسوس والخروب والتمر هندي والكركديه يمكن أن تنتج في صورة مركزة بما يسمح بسهولة تناولها في فصل الصيف وكذلك في شهر رمضان بعد تجفيفها بالماء. 
*ويمكن إنتاجها بالطرق التالية :* 
*التحضير (النقع) :*

تؤخذ الخامات المطلوبة وتنقع في مقدار من الماء يكفي لتغطيتها وتترك منقوعة مدة لا تقل عن أربع ساعات أما في حالة العرقسوس فتسبق هذه العملية تنديته بالمياه ويدعك جيداً حتى يقتم لونه ثم ينقع في الماء داخل قطع من القماش الشاش . 
*التصفية وتحديد مستوي التركيز*

يتم تصفية المكونات لإزالة الشوائب وبقايا المواد العالقة بما يسمح بعد ذلك بالتخفيف حسب طبيعة الاستخدام . 
*إضافة السكر*

وتتم بنفس الطرق السابقة والتي تم توضيحها في المشروب الطبيعي إلا في حالة العرقسوس فيتم تناوله بحالته الطبيعية دون إضافة للسكر . 
*التعبئة والغلق للزجاجات :*

تتم التعبئة في زجاجات حسب الطريقة المتبعة في المشروبات الطبيعية ويتم الغلق بعد فترة وجيزة من التعبئة بعد التأكد من صلاحية المشروب للاستخدام . 
*لصق البطاقات وبيانات التعريف بالمشروب :*

يتم لصق البطاقات بالطريقة السابقة إلا أنه يضاف إليها بعض البيانات الإضافية وهي نسبة التركيز للمشروب وطريقة الاستعمال . 
*الرسم التخطيطي لخطوات تصنيع المشروبات المحلية* 



خطوات تصنيع المشروبات المحلية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2010)

*(3) إنتاج المربات*

المربي عبارة عن ثمار الفاكهة الكاملة أو القطع أو المهروسة المخلوطة بالسكر والمطهوة بالحرارة المرتفعة في قوام متوسط للزوجة ولا يشترط في المربات احتفاظ الثمار المستعملة في صنعها بشكلها الطبيعي . 
*طريقة التصنيع :*

*الإعداد الأولي للثمار :*
يتم إعداد الثمار كما هو متبع في إنتاج المشروبات الطبيعية وهي اختيار الصنف المناسب والغسيل والفرز والتدريج والتقشير وإزالة النواة ثم التقطيع حسب المقاسات المطلوبة أو ترك الثمار في حالتها الطبيعية كاملة . 
*إضافة السكر إلي الثمار : *
يتم إضافة السكر إلي الثمار بمقدار مساوي لوزنها (1:1) في طبقات متبادلة بشرط أن تكون الطبقة الأولي من الفاكهة وتتبع هذه الطريقة في الفواكه الغنية بعصاراتها كالتين والفراولة أما الفاكهة كالتفاح والخوخ والبلح والمشمش والبرقوق يحتاج إلي قليل من الماء حوالي نصف كوب لكل كيلو سكر . 
*التسوية :*
تطهي المربي علي نار هادئة لأنها عرضة للحرق بسرعة ويجب أن تزال المواد الطافية علي السطح (الريم) الذي يتكون بإضافة كمية صغيرة من الماء البارد لتساعد علي رفعه إلي السطح وانقطاع ظهور الريم يدل علي قرب النضج والمدة التي يستغرق لنضج المربي بعد غليانها هي 30-35 دقيقة حسب نوع الفاكهة ومقدار الحرارة المستعملة . 
*التعبئة :*
تعبأ المربي وهي ساخنة إلي ما قبل حافتها ثم توضع حلقة مستديرة من الورق الشمعي ثم يغطي الإناء بغطاء محكم . 
*لصق البيانات :*
تلصق علي الإناء بطاقات مميزة لصنف المربي ويجب أن تتوافر عليها البيانات التالية : 
نوع المربي – المكونات – السعة – اسم المنتج – تاريخ الإنتاج – مدة الصلاحية بعد فتح العبوة للاستخدام . 
*الرسم التخطيطي لخطوات تصنيع المربي* 



خطوات تصنيع المربي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2010)

*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مساحة حوالي 150م2 مساحة مغطاة بما في ذلك مكان التصنيع والتخزين مع تغليف حائطي مناسب لعمليات النظافة وتغليف أرضي من البلاط الأسمنتي الخشن لتلافي انزلاق العاملين . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي كهرباء380فولت بقدرة 11 ك.وات = 15 حصان بتكلفة شهرية 600 جم . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*

يتطلب إنشاء مصنع للصناعات الغذائية شروط يجب مراعاتها عند إنشائه وكذلك عند اختيار المعدات والتجهيزات المستعملة إلا أن بصفة عامة يعتمد المشروع علي مجموعة من المعدات والتجهيزات متنوعة الأغراض بالإضافة إلي وسائل حفظ وسيور متحركة للنقل والتجهيز. 
*والجدول التالي يشتمل علي مواصفات المعدات اللازمة للمشروع :* 



مواصفات المعدات اللازمة للمشروع





*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات في يومين :*





احتياج المشروع من الخامات





*إجمالي تكلفة الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (شهرين ) 57250 جنيه مصري* 
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*





موقع المشروع






وحدة غسيل
وحدة غسيل بسير متحرك
وحدة تقشير
وحدة عصر
وحدة عصر
وحدة فرم
وحدة تسوية
وحدة تقيم عبوات
وحدة تعبئة
وحدة تغليف
*(7) العمالة :*





العمالة






عدد الورديات :1
زمن الوردية :8 ساعات
*(8) منتجات المشروع:*





منتجات المشروع





إجمالي منتجات المشروع خلال دورة رأس المال (شهرين) 96250 جنيه 
*متغيرات الإنتاج :*





متغيرات الإنتاج






إمكانية استمرار الإنتاج بالمصنع حسب إنتاج الفاكهة في الفصول الأربعة سواء للمشروبات الطبيعية – أو المربات .
إنتاج المشروبات المحلية في فصول الصيف ورمضان من كل عام
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

*يتم تعبئة المنتجات في عبوات مختلفة علي الوجه التالي :*


المشروبات الطبيعية عبوات بلاستيكية أو زجاجية سعة لتر مربعة الشكل
المشروبات المحلية المركزة عبوات بلاستيكية أو زجاجية سعة لتر مربعة الشكل
المربات برطمان زجاج سعات مختلفة
*ملاحظة :*

يجب أن تكون العبوات ذات جودة عالية من حيث المظهر ومقاومة عمليات النقل والمحافظة علي المادة الغذائية . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*

*أولا : في المنتج :*


يجب استخدام ثمار جيدة من حيث النوعية لتلافي أي متغيرات في الطعم والرائحة للمنتجات كما يجب العناية بفرز واستبعاد الثمار الغير كاملة النضج أو الزائدة النضج .
يؤدى استخدام السكر الغير مكرر إلي تغيير في لون المشروبات .
يؤدى نقص حامض الستريك إلي ترسب السكر في صورة بلورات في قاع الزجاجات ( التسكير ).
يؤدى عدم كفاية المادة الحافظة إلي تخمر المشروبات .
*ثانيا : في الموقع والمعدات :*


يراعي في صناعة الأرفف التي تستخدم في وضع الأواني وغيرها أن تكون معدنية ومتحركة لتسهيل عملية التنظيف ومقاومة الحشرات .
يجب أن يزود المصنع بأماكن مناسبة لتيسير حفظ وتخزين البضائع والمواد الخام والمنتجات والمواد الغذائية لمنعها من التلف .
يجب أن يزود المصنع بالأحواض المناسبة لغسيل الأواني والمعدات الخاصة .
يراعي تزويد المصنع بالمعدات المناسبة للوقاية من أخطار الحريق .
يجب تنظيف جميع المعدات فور الإنتاج من العمليات بشكل دوري .
*ثالثا : في الأفراد*


يجب استخدام قفازات مناسبة ومعقمة ضد الماء والحرارة .
يجب التأكد من توافر الاشتراطات الصحية المطلوبة للأفراد والعاملين .
يجب عدم لمس أي مواد غذائية باليد المجردة مهما كانت الأسباب .
*رابعا : بالنسبة للخامات*


يجب إعدام أي مواد تثبت عدم صلاحيتها للاستعمال .
يجب التأكد من صلاحية الفواكه الواردة إلي المصنع من خلال الموردين قبل دخولها المصنع .
الفواكه السريعة التلف مثل الفراولة يجب إجراء عمليات التصنيع فور دخولها المصنع لتلافي عمليات التلف أو حفظ في أماكن حفظ مناسبة .
*(11) التسويق :*


محلات السوبر ماركت
تجار الجملة


----------



## بهاءالدين (11 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل 
الاول انت هتحتاج سيور ترص عليها القزاز وتدخلة فى غسالة القزاز ودى مهمة لان حتى لو القزاز جديد لازم يتغسل
ثانيا المفروض يكون فى مكنة فحص للقزاز دة ولو حبيت تعملها بلدى ممكن تخلى عامل يقعد على كشاف
ثالثا جزء الفيلر اللى هو تعبئة القزازة ودة على حسب طبيعة المنتج يعنى انت هتجيب فاكهة وتعصرها ولا هتجيب مركز
وتخلطة مع مية وسكر وفى الحالة التانية انا ممكن افيدك 
رابعا الكبسول اللى هيغطى القزازة ودة مكن رخم ومستفز شوية 
خامسا تجميع القزاز دة سواء فى صندوق بلاستيك او كرتون وفى الحالتين لازم يكون عندك مكنة تشيل القزاز من على السير وتحطة فى الصندوق او فى الكرتونة دى بيقولوا عليها بيكر او ريمى 
انا اسف انى باشرح بالبلدى كدة بس انا بحاول ابسط المعلومة على قد مااقدر 
اخوك المهندس بهاء الدين مهندس صيانة بشركة كوكاكولا بمصر


----------



## بهاءالدين (11 يونيو 2010)

انا عندى فى الخط المكن بالترتيب دة
1- بيكر فاضى ( دة اللى بياخد القزاز الفاضى من الصندوق يحطة على السير علشان يدخل الغسالة )
2-غسالة القزاز ودى اربع مراحل
3- مكنة فحص الفاضى وممكن تستبدلها بعامل زى ماقلتلك على كشاف
4- مكنة الفلر ( اللى بتملى القزازة )
5- مكنة الكبسول او الكراون ( الى بتحط الكبسول على القزازة )
6-مكنة فحص المليان ودى بردة ممكن تستبدلها بكشاف مع عامل
7-بيكر المليان او ريمى (اللى بتشيل القزاز من على السير تحطة فى الصندوق او الكرتونة )
اتمنى انى اكون قربتلك الموضوع ومستنى سؤالك لتوضيح اى حاجة


----------



## okab73 (12 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله الدكتور محمد شرح كل شيء بالتفصيل 
ولكن المصدر المحلي للماكنات والاجزاء الميكانيكيه لا اعتقد هذا ممكن 
والمهندس المعتز بالله يحتاج الى خط انتاج اوتوماتيكي
لا يوجد امكانيات محليه لذالك 
واذا في اي امكانيات تكون مشاكل الخط كثيره وقطع الغيار ليست اصليه 
ويمكن ان تؤدي الى مشاكل مع الصحه والهيئات المعنيه 
وللاسف القطع الغذائيه وخاصه الكاسكيتات غاليه الثمن ومتوفره في الخارج 
وللبدا في الاجزاء الميكانيكيه ثم التحكم الاوتوماتيكي اي تصميم جديد 
فيحتاج الى وقت ومال اي غير مجدي اقتصاديا 
والنصيحه 
الحصول على خط انتاج جيد والبدأ فيه ثم نسخ خطوط أنتاج وتطويرها


----------



## المعتز بالله (20 يونيو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *(2) المساحة والموقع :*
> 
> يحتاج المشروع إلي مساحة حوالي 150م2 مساحة مغطاة بما في ذلك مكان التصنيع والتخزين مع تغليف حائطي مناسب لعمليات النظافة وتغليف أرضي من البلاط الأسمنتي الخشن لتلافي انزلاق العاملين .
> *(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*
> ...




السلام عليكم .. بداية د.محمد أشكر اهتمامك واعذرني على هذا التأخير بسبب ظرف طارئ ..

د. محمد هل ترى امكانية في تصميم الغلاية والموقد على الأقل بمجهودات ذاتية . بدل من الشراء الجاهز ؟؟

ان كنت ترى ذلك فانتظر منك سيدي ان تمدني بأي مصادر .. كتب او مواقع في هذا الشأن .. الغلايات والمواقد المستخدمة في الصناعات الغذائية .. ملحوظة ." الغلاية تكون مبطنة بمادة الستانليس " .. 

اشكرك دكتور


----------



## المعتز بالله (20 يونيو 2010)

بهاءالدين قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> الاول انت هتحتاج سيور ترص عليها القزاز وتدخلة فى غسالة القزاز ودى مهمة لان حتى لو القزاز جديد لازم يتغسل
> ثانيا المفروض يكون فى مكنة فحص للقزاز دة ولو حبيت تعملها بلدى ممكن تخلى عامل يقعد على كشاف
> ثالثا جزء الفيلر اللى هو تعبئة القزازة ودة على حسب طبيعة المنتج يعنى انت هتجيب فاكهة وتعصرها ولا هتجيب مركز
> ...



السلام عليكم .. اولا مهندس بهاء الدين اشكر لك تشريفك لهذا الموضوع واعذرني للتأخر في الرد .. 

أولا : نقطة غسل الزجاج وتعقيمه اعتقد انها مرحلة ثابتة .. يعني حتى الزجاج الوارد من المصنع مباشرة اول ما بيوصل لازم يتغسل و يتعقم بالحرارة العالية ( فرن ) .. طيب الموضوع ده بيتم بشكل الي و لا يدوي ؟؟ يا ريت حضرتك توضحها اكتر .. 

ثانيا : مسألة الفحص للزجاج مش قادر اتخيلها بتتم ازاي ؟؟ يعني معاينة لو في عيوب صناعة في الزجاج ولا حضرتك تقصد ايه ؟؟

ثالثا : جزأ الفيلر ده اكبر مشكلة عندي " لأنه لازم يتصمم مخصوص للمشروع نفسه " على حسب نوعية التعبية والكمية و ومعدل التعبية و غيره .. بس هو هيكون من النوع التاني .. يعني مركز و هضيف ماء و سكر و اضافات تانية منها المواد الحافظة طبعا .. حضرتك قولت انك ممكن تفيدني في الموضوع ده ... يا ريت ومستني ردك .. وازاي التعبئة ممكن تتم في وسط مفرغ الهواء ؟؟ 

رابعا : بالنسبة للكبسول ( غطا الزجاجة ) .. المفروض ان الكبسول يتحط بعد مرحلة الفيلر على طول .. يعني عشان الزجاجة متتعرضش للهواء الخارجي .. ومش عارف دي ممكن تتم ازاي ؟! .. اننا نوسع مرحلة الفيلر شوية ؟؟ 

خامسا : بالنسبة للنقطة دي اظن 2 عمال ممكن يقوموا بالموضوع ده .. ولو ان المكنة أفضل طبعا .. لكن معنديش ليها تصميم جاهز .. 

سادسا : بالعكس يا باشمهندس شرحك ممتاز ولو انه كان سريع شوية .. ممكن اعرف حضرتك في أي فرع كوكاكولا بالضبط ؟؟ انا من المنصورة و جنبي مصنع كوكاكولا في طلخا .. المراحل دي ممكن تكون موجودة في مصنع كوكاكولا طلخا ولا لا ؟؟ 

يا ريت لو في وسيلة اتصال يكون أفضل .. 

اشكرك ومشاركتك الوحيدة أثرت الموضوع فعلا .. تحياتي


----------



## المعتز بالله (20 يونيو 2010)

بهاءالدين قال:


> انا عندى فى الخط المكن بالترتيب دة
> 1- بيكر فاضى ( دة اللى بياخد القزاز الفاضى من الصندوق يحطة على السير علشان يدخل الغسالة )
> 2-غسالة القزاز ودى اربع مراحل
> 3- مكنة فحص الفاضى وممكن تستبدلها بعامل زى ماقلتلك على كشاف
> ...



الموضوع واضح اشكرك مهندس بهاء الدين و كل المراحل اللي ذكرتها مشتركة مع المشروع .. 
وأتمنى تنصحني ازاي اشوف الكلام ده على الطبيعة ؟؟ منتظر ردك على رسالتي ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (20 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> ما شاء الله الدكتور محمد شرح كل شيء بالتفصيل
> ولكن المصدر المحلي للماكنات والاجزاء الميكانيكيه لا اعتقد هذا ممكن
> والمهندس المعتز بالله يحتاج الى خط انتاج اوتوماتيكي
> لا يوجد امكانيات محليه لذالك
> ...




الحمد لله .. مهندس okab وجودك ووجود د.محمد و مهندس بهاء الدين هو ما اوصل الموضوع لمرحلة استخلاص معلومات مهمة يمكن على الأقل البدأ منها .. فتقبل شكري واعتذاري لتأخري عن الرد ..

أحترم نصيحتك يا مهندس okab ولكن دعنا نحاول على الأقل وانا سألت عن الغلايات المبطنة بالستيل .. فاقترح علي أحد الأصدقاء ان تكون الغلاية من الحديد ولكن يتم عمل بطانه داخلية فقط من ألواح الستيل .. 

وأيضا يمكن تطبيق نفس الفكرة على الأنابيب ولكني اظن انه لا مشكلة اذا ما كانت الأنابيب كلها مصنوعة من الستيل .. ممكن مقدور عليه .. 

أما بالنسبة للأجزاء التي تتعامل مباشرة المادة الغذائية ... في الفيلر مثلا .. فربما تكون الماكينة بأكملها من الحديد مع استبدال هذه الاجزاء فقط بالستيل .. فما رأيك أخي ؟؟

اشكرك وتحياتي لك ..


----------



## المعتز بالله (21 يونيو 2010)

أين مشاركات باقي الاخوة ؟


----------



## mokkhtar (21 يونيو 2010)

عفوا أخي الكريم،ولكن لدي سؤال،أنت وكما قلت متخرج جديد،فهل الشركة اللي تعمل بها هي اللي كلفتك بكل هذا؟؟؟


----------



## المعتز بالله (21 يونيو 2010)

mokkhtar قال:


> عفوا أخي الكريم،ولكن لدي سؤال،أنت وكما قلت متخرج جديد،فهل الشركة اللي تعمل بها هي اللي كلفتك بكل هذا؟؟؟



أهلا بك أخي .. لا لم يكلفني أحد بشيء .. 

هذا النقاش حول ما يمكن بنائه من خطوط لانتاج المواد الغذائية .. 

مشروع أدعو الله ان يوفقني لاتمامه .. 

يعني بادرة ذاتية .. 

وأيضا أتمنى ان يكتمل هذا الموضوع ليصبح مرجعا لمن يريد دخول هذا المجال .. 

أشكرك


----------



## okab73 (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي المعتز بالله 
اشكرك ولكن من خبرتي الطويله في الصناعات الغذائيه انصحك بالتحري عن توفر قطع الغيار 
وتجربتها قبل اعتمادها 
اما بالنسبه للغلايات فلا مشكله من التصنيع المحلي لان الخبره المحليه في تصنيع الغلايات 
اصبحت جيده 
ولكن المشكله في الماكنات وقطع الغيار 

اخي ارجوا ارسال e mail الخاص بك على عنواني ( ارسل رساله )


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 يونيو 2010)

انا تحت امرك يا بشمهندس 
انا فى كوكاكولا طنطا وكل الكلام دة موجود فى كوكا المنصورة هو هو اللى فى مصنع طنطا
انا بس حابب اقولك ان الموضوع ده صعب يتعمل بلدى لانك كدة هتفقد معايير الجودة ومع اول شكوى م اى حد ومش عايز اقولك ان الناس اللى بتحب الخير كتير و هتلاقى بتوع الصحة عندك تانى يوم ماتفتح
نبدا بالغسالة 
كلامك فعلا صح لان حتى لو القزازة لسة زيرو لازم تدخل الغسالة ودى اربع مراحل ومينفعش تتعمل يدوى
1-مرحلة شطف ابتدائى ودى بمية عادية عند 45
2-صودا 1 ودى غسيل بصودا كاوية تركيز عالى عند 75
3- صودا 2 غسيل بصودا تركيز اقل عند 45
4- شطف نهائى ودة غسيل بمية عند 35
من كلامى باين جدا انه لازم تشترى الغسالة وانا مظنش انها رخيصة . هى ممكن تتعمل بس انا معرفش مين اللى ممكن يعملها
ثانيا يا سيدى موضوع فحص الزجاج
فى عامل بيقعد وقدامة كشاف يعنى ايه كشاف ؟ هو عباره عن 3 لمبة نيون والقزازة تعدى من قدامة ويفحصها بعينه
وهكذا انما لو حبيت تجيب مكنة فحص دى طبعا كلها كاميرات وفوت وسيل وطبعا مش محتاجين نتكلم على ثمنها
والفحص بيكون على القزاز المكسور واحيانا القزاز بيخرج من الغسالة مش نضيف
بانسبة لجزء الفيلر 
هو انت المفروض هتعبى فى اى درجة حرارة عادى يعنى ولا محتاج درجة حرارة منخفضة
فى حاجة انا نسيت اقولك عليها قبل الفيلر( موجونير) او ماكينة الخلط اللى هى هتاخد النسب بتاعتك وتخلطهم 
ودى هيبقى قبلهااو بعدها مبرد لو عايز درجة منخفضة او من غير لو هتعبى عادى احنا عندنا بعد الموجونير حاجة اسمها ال carbo coolerدور عليه فى جوجل وانت هتلاقية سهل لانة اسطمبة واحدة فى كل الشغل
انا بصراحة مش عارف انت هتصمم الفلر ازاى بس ربنا معاك 
ووعلى فكرة هتلاقى فى مكن من دة كتير استعمال على النت
http://www.krones.com/en/ دى اكبر شركة انتاج لخطوط التعبئة وفى كمان شركة اسمها ماجى ميتال
بالنسبة لموضوع اتعبئة فى وسط مفرغ .الفلر بيبقى فية ابرة بتغط غاز الاول يطرد الواء الجوى احنا عندنا co2 فدى مش مشكلة لانك غالبا لازم تشترى الفلر وهتلاقى الموضوع دة متوفر فية
بانسبة للكبسول مكنتة اسمها الكراون وبصراحة انا مش عارف اشرحهولك ازاى لان دة لازم يتشاف وهو بيبقى ورا الفلر على طول وغالبا بردة بييجى مع الفلر
ومينفعش العمال هما للى يقفلوا الكبسول ( المصنع هيقفل مع اول زيارة من بتوع الجودة ) القزازة لازم تتقفل بتورك معين torque ودة عمر العامل ماهيوصلة
وبعد الفيلر انا ننسيت اقولك انه فى ماكينة كودر coderدى اللى بتكتب تاريخ الانتاج ودى موجودة 
فى بقى شوية حاجات لازم تحطها فى اعتبارك
انت مينعش تشتغل بالمية العادية سعادتك المية ليها مواصفات يعنى لازم يكون عندك محطة تنقية مية
انت هتحتاج غاز علشان وسط التعبئة فلازم يكون عنك تنكات غاز
اتمنى اكون قربت الموضوع ومكلكعتهوش بس اللى انا اقدر اقولهولك خد كلامى وروح مصنع المنصورة زيارة الناس هناك كويسة جدا وقلهم انك بتحضر ماجيستير عن طرق التعبئة وخد لفة وتعالى اسئلنى وانا تحت امرك


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة لقطع الغيار انا عايز اقولك ان 70 فى المية من قطع الغيار احنا اللى بنعملها عندنا فى الورشة وغالبا هتلاقى معظم الحاجة انا مسمعتش اننا استوردنا اى قطعة
وانا هاحاول اصورلك امكن فيديو وارفعة على المنتدى بس انا ما اوعدكش بكدة


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 يونيو 2010)

شوف كدة ملف الاوتوكاد دة 
دة layoutللمصنع


----------



## okab73 (21 يونيو 2010)

المعتز بالله قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا اخوان الموضوع الاصلي 
عن خطوط الانتاج وليس المصنع كاملا والتحكم في خط الانتاج 
اي التحكم في الخط من حركات ميكانيكيه وتقسيم الاعمال والوقت اي plc
اي كيفية تركيب وصناعة خط انتاج ( منتج معين ) والتحكم بالكميه والوقت وسرعة الانتاج


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 يونيو 2010)

وهو لو اتكلمنا عن المصنع كامل دة غلط او هل انت حسيت بعدم استفادة كل الفكرة اننا خرجنا م نالعموم للتخصص فى حاجة واحدة وحضرتك ممكن تقيس عليها ياb oka


----------



## المعتز بالله (21 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> اخي المعتز بالله
> اشكرك ولكن من خبرتي الطويله في الصناعات الغذائيه انصحك بالتحري عن توفر قطع الغيار
> وتجربتها قبل اعتمادها
> اما بالنسبه للغلايات فلا مشكله من التصنيع المحلي لان الخبره المحليه في تصنيع الغلايات
> ...




مهندس okab أشكر ردك .. وسأقوم بارسال ايميلاتي لك في رسالة خاصة ان شاء الله .. 

بالنسبة للغلاية وهي أغلى جزأ في المشروع فلا اعلم بعد عن وجود تصنيع محلي او لا .. 

ولكن الحمد لله الكثير من قطع الغيار متوفرة و موجودة او سهلة الطلب و يوجد وكلاء في هذا المجال .. 

سأقوم بارسال رسالة خاصة لك ان شاء الله وبها الايميلات .. 

اشكرك ..


----------



## okab73 (22 يونيو 2010)

بهاءالدين قال:


> وهو لو اتكلمنا عن المصنع كامل دة غلط او هل انت حسيت بعدم استفادة كل الفكرة اننا خرجنا م نالعموم للتخصص فى حاجة واحدة وحضرتك ممكن تقيس عليها ياb oka


 في فرق كبير بين التحكم وإنشاء مصنع
وبين خط انتاج والمصنع 
المصنع عباره عن اقسام او بناء 
اما خط الانتاج فهي الماكنات والاجزاء الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه 
وطبعا التحكم يعني تسيير خط الانتاج بكل يسر وسهوله باقل تكلفه واقل فواقد ممكنه وتقليل الايدي 
العامله والاعتماد على الآلات


----------



## super$eng (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أنا المهندس أحمد حمص والملقب ب سوبر اينج وهذا اللقب جاء من كون سريع التلبية شو بدكن من معلومات أنا جاعز عشان شرف كليتي واللي هي الهندسة التقنية(تكنولوجيا الأغذية)
بجامعة حلب وهي بنك المعلومات


----------

